# Latest Rescue!



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Meet Wiggy.


































a bit grubby and dirty. crawling with red mites/bugs ( possibly from chickens )

Ta-Dar!

























Ive never had a guinea pig sit there and let me bath it before like he has such a sweetie 

Hell be getting nueterd when he puts a little more eight on then be up for rehoming.

Helll be needing nice girlfriend


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow what a stunner!!! Poor thing!!! You did brilliantly with him though! Am impressed he's already toilet trained


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Wow what a stunner!!! Poor thing!!! You did brilliantly with him though! Am impressed he's already toilet trained


PMSL !

The state of the bath water when i was bathing him was horrid :lol:

He wasnt even botherd about the shower or hair dryer either.

Someone is going to get a lovely guinea pig


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Wowsers!! You;ve made some difference in him already!! I wouldn't have believed that was the same piggy! Now you just need to find a GP lover who is also a hairdresser to keep Wiggy up to his new couture standards


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohhh if I could only have a piggy >.< I'd snap him right up!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe Would love to have intro'd him with my two boys...but that would upset the balance I think and I can't risk it. But he is one impressive piggy. How did you acquire him? xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hehe Would love to have intro'd him with my two boys...but that would upset the balance I think and I can't risk it. But he is one impressive piggy. How did you acquire him? xx


Person came to kennels wanting rid of it kids lost intrest......


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Person came to kennels wanting rid of it kids lost intrest......


Awww poor thing! Well well done you! xx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

must.resist.urge.for.more.piggies. :scared:

.....where is he at (location wise )

*hopes he is very far away so I can't kidnap him*


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> must.resist.urge.for.more.piggies. :scared:
> 
> .....where is he at (location wise )
> 
> *hopes he is very far away so I can't kidnap him*


Wakefield, West Yorkshire.

But i can probly get him anywhere int he country :thumbup:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Wakefield, West Yorkshire.
> 
> But i can probly get him anywhere int he country :thumbup:


Don't say that  :thumbup:

he's a real beauty though ... surely there is room at my inn 

hmm ..... I'll have to ask the inkeepers (or as they like to be called parents)


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> Don't say that  :thumbup:
> 
> he's a real beauty though ... surely there is room at my inn
> 
> hmm ..... I'll have to ask the inkeepers (or as they like to be called parents)


He'll be going up on Home - D-A-S-H Dogs & Animal Safe Haven soon as wont be available to after christmas anyway so plenty of time haha. :thumbup:


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

He's looking great after his wash


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> He'll be going up on Home - D-A-S-H Dogs & Animal Safe Haven soon as wont be available to after christmas anyway so plenty of time haha. :thumbup:


Plenty of time to convince them one more won't be too much ! :thumbup:

And we'll have to win over cocoa with extra cucumber to get her to share her food :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's adorable!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely fellow  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That's a lovely site! 

Why are so many lovely staffies in kennels though


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> That's a lovely site!
> 
> Why are so many lovely staffies in kennels though


Bad media reputation.:frown:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Bad media reputation.:frown:


Really?? That's it? That's ridiculous! Are they nice pets? xx


----------



## Leah Goodliffe (Sep 16, 2010)

What an amazing job you have done. Think my friend is looking for a guinea pig to keep her rabbit company after the other one died. We are only in Ossett and Netherton. Where are you in Wakefield? Also, how does the rescue work? Do you do all animals? I'm a cat lover and have done work for the RSPCA fostering mothers with kittens. Leah


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Leah Goodliffe said:


> What an amazing job you have done. Think my friend is looking for a guinea pig to keep her rabbit company after the other one died. We are only in Ossett and Netherton. Where are you in Wakefield? Also, how does the rescue work? Do you do all animals? I'm a cat lover and have done work for the RSPCA fostering mothers with kittens. Leah


Then you need to tell your friend rabbits and guinea pigs cannot live together!! Rabbits can kick and seriously injure piggies, as well as the fact they can carry a bacteria that is fatal to piggies. Your friends bunny needs a neutered/spayed friend!!


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow what a transformation!!! His coat looks glowing now, great job :thumbup: and good luck finding him a home not that I think you will need it though someone will snap him up, if I get my back garden sorted out by January it might be me


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Leah Goodliffe said:


> What an amazing job you have done. Think my friend is looking for a guinea pig to keep her rabbit company after the other one died. We are only in Ossett and Netherton. Where are you in Wakefield? Also, how does the rescue work? Do you do all animals? I'm a cat lover and have done work for the RSPCA fostering mothers with kittens. Leah


I would never allow any of my rabbits/g.pigs live with each other so im afraid thats a no go.

What sex is you friends rabbit?

Im not far from Ossett.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Just a wuick question ... what do you look for in homes for piggies? 

mine live outside ( in the garage) all year round .. is that ok ?? :eek6:

ill put a pic of the cage , size shouldn't be a problem if i do say so myself :arf:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> Just a wuick question ... what do you look for in homes for piggies?
> 
> mine live outside ( in the garage) all year round .. is that ok ?? :eek6:
> 
> ill put a pic of the cage , size shouldn't be a problem if i do say so myself :arf:


Pm'd you...........


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhh bless love piggies. Awee bit whiter after the bath.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

sullivan said:


> ahhh bless love piggies. Awee bit whiter after the bath.


Be a bit more tidier when i find my grooming scissors


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My bebe was the same when i got her, took me hours to groom her properly  Shes an albino angora rabbit x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous after his bath. I hope he gets a great home soon


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Have u managed to find a home for Wiggy yet?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Have u managed to find a home for Wiggy yet?


Theres been a few intrest but he wont be going anywhere until after christmas.


----------

